# Thank you Mr. Hartman - Congrats to the rest!



## Roland (Jan 8, 2002)

I would like to give a big 'Thank You' to Mr. Tim Hartman.
I was awarded my Lakan Dalawa by him on Saturday January 5, 2002 at his Christmas party.
 There were 9 other Ranks awarded, I am sure they will all be posted here soon, and I wish to Congratulate each and everyone of them. :asian: 
This was a very pleasant surprise for me indeed.
 I think Mr. Hartman is doing the right thing with his organization by testing students under the Modern Arnis banner!


----------



## Bob (Jan 9, 2002)

Congrats Roland!!!!!!!!!! That is a real accomplishment that you can be proud of................

Bob


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 10, 2002)

Yer even listed on his website! OoooooOOOOOooooh!


----------



## Roland (Jan 10, 2002)

Bob, Gou, thank you for the kind words.
All the best.:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 11, 2002)

Happy birthday by the way!


----------

